# Acer Aspire T180 Mobo Problemo



## Cpukiller (Jan 14, 2008)

Howdy All

Happy 2008 by the way.

Anyways i have a small problem with my Acer Aspire T180 Desktop.
The problem is that it dont boot. After i installed the latest SP2 updates i rebooted my rig and all i get is the not so fanciable ACER logo and 2 option's to enter bios setup or boot config. Neither option can be innisialised. Im getting no bios beep codes and the Acer logo sits there indefinatley. I have head many threads regarding the same issue. Checked processor, memory in other motherboard, and all is fine. Tried to isolate the problem by disconnecting all periferals so im left with just memory, KB and mouse and still i get the LOCKUP.

Please can anyone help with this problem. Im quite computer literate and maybe it could be a bugged BIOS. Unfortunatley i aint got the option to Update.

Any help would be a great start.

Thankyou in advance

Cpukiller


----------



## Cpukiller (Jan 14, 2008)

Gyz. 

I know this is my first post in this forum but i really need some help on this one. I spent 8 hours hunting for this motherboards manual and found nothing. As far as i can make out this board is made by Foxconn. I really need some help on this as im close to BBQ'n it. This is the system specs.

Acer Aspire T180
AMD 3800+ Duel Core
160gig Sata seagate Baracuda 7200
2x1 gig Crucial DDR2 533 Memory Modules
Nforce 405 Chipset
Geforce 6100 OBC

The closest i got to I.D'ing the mobo's model is Mpc61pm-am ht2000.

Thanx Gyz.

Regards Cpukiller


----------



## Cpukiller (Jan 14, 2008)

Just a further note gyz

Although i had no responce yet and i dare say that any responce would say " Buy a new mobo". That i could do but this has become a vendetta now. I know its not a dead mobo,cpu,memory,psu ect ect as im not getting any bios error beep codes only if i remove the memory. Im getting the Acer splash screen and all HDD's are powering up so im believing its a bios problem. 

Please help gyz

Many thanx

Cpukiller


----------



## Cpukiller (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello TSF

Ok Gyz here is an update. When i remove the memory modules from the motherboard i get the memory bios error code. When i insert the memory and press Tab on bootup i get Post upto the point when it checks the memory. It gets half way and then POST locks up. CPU is recognised and its also Checking the Onboard graphics chip as 256meg shared. I need to be able to get past post boot before i can activate the bios setup page. Any suggestions from thisa moment on would be greatly appreciated. I still get NO single Beep on bootup with the board in mention. 1 single beep says that the computer has started post and the final beep says that POST was completed with no errors. Then windows Showd continue to load. But as mentioned above, there is no Beeps whatsoever. Please please can someone help with this problem as it seems to be very common with the ACER Txxx Series.

Many Thanx

Cpukiller


----------



## misio4u (Mar 30, 2008)

I have T180 and the same problem


----------



## TimmCo (Apr 24, 2008)

Me too. :4-dontkno
A solution would be awesome.
There has to be one.
I'm sure there are many others out there as well.
I emailed Acer and they wanted like 450 bucks just to look at it:upset:
If anyone finds an answer please post...and I will do the same.
Thx


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Try a CMOS reset first.

1. Touch an exposed metal part of the case to ground yourself.
2. Unplug the PSU from the wall.
3. Move CMOS reset pins to short pins 2 and 3, then wait 10 minutes.
4. Replace CMOS reset pins back to 1 and 2.
5. Replug the PSU and boot.


----------



## yarby (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello,

Did you every find a solution to the Acer Aspire problem? I have the same model and the same problem. I am looking for a solution if one is available.



Cpukiller said:


> Howdy All
> 
> Happy 2008 by the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## ferrariloverf40 (Oct 6, 2009)

I've got the same problem, I have tried all suggestions but no good. It has a Packard Bell motherboard but they aren't all that helpful.
I have fitted a CPU, known good RAM and a known good HDD. What is going on?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you done a CMOS reset as suggested?

Can you get into the BIOS? if so check your temperatures and voltages. I doubt this is a BIOS issue, it sounds more like the psu is starting to fail and is damaging some components such as the ram.

When a PSU starts to fail you will get strange intermittent errors usually things like the ram not working correctly or motherboard not working correctly.


----------



## ferrariloverf40 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello thanks for the reply. CMOS reset carried out. By entering tab on boot up it lets me to the POST memory test screen but any further key entries will not work. No entry to BIOS, Boot sequence etc.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ferrariloverf40 said:


> Hello thanks for the reply. CMOS reset carried out. By entering tab on boot up it lets me to the POST memory test screen but any further key entries will not work. No entry to BIOS, Boot sequence etc.


I take it when you are pressing TAB is at the logo screen?

if so you should be able to get to bios from that screen by pressing del or f2 whatever it maybe for your setup.


----------



## ferrariloverf40 (Oct 6, 2009)

On booting up I press TAB and it takes me to the POST mem test. If I didn't press TAB I get the ACER screen with Del for BIOS and F12 for boot menu. Either way the PC will not do anything else.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

can you get to the bios when you press del?


----------



## ferrariloverf40 (Oct 6, 2009)

No the PC will then do nothing. I can turn on and off Number lock on the keyboard but caps lock etc does not respond


----------



## ferrariloverf40 (Oct 6, 2009)

It's a Packard Bell MC61SM-AM mobo, I thought the BIOS chip was gone but I put another phoenix chip in and got the same


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Do have another keyboard you can try?
Do you have another power supply you can try?


----------



## ferrariloverf40 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello greenbrucelee, thanks for the support. Just tried another k/board and a good PSU of the same wattage. No good. Doing my head in.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Have you tried taking the heatsink out, cleaning the base with 90% isopropyl alcohold and cleaning the cpu with 90% isopropyl alcohol, the reapplying thermal paste?

If you have done this then I think your mobo is on its way out.


----------



## ferrariloverf40 (Oct 6, 2009)

Phoned ACER (50p/min) and the tech at the end of the line said MOBO is gone. You can pay £51.99 for a check plus any parts needed, I said I'll check ebay for a new/used mobo if not scrap it as PCs are dirt cheap now. Thanks to all for their support.


----------



## moosethebiker (Dec 28, 2006)

i had the same prob with a T180. you'd turn it on and it would freeze at the acer logo ..not even beep on the p.o.s.t.. it turned out it was usb mouse i fitted.. when running on the original ps2 mouse the pc would fire up no probs. but with the M/S optical usb mouse plugged in it freezes.. all i do now is wait for the post beep then plug the usb mouse into the front usb . hopefully this might be the same for you and save you some money.. oh yeh its only the mouse that causes the fault on mine not the printer which is always plugged into the back usb..

just thought...maybe this fault is caused by faulty mobo and mine had already gone before i fitted usb mouse to front


----------



## drogasmx (Dec 31, 2009)

Cpukiller said:


> Hello TSF
> 
> Ok Gyz here is an update. When i remove the memory modules from the motherboard i get the memory bios error code. When i insert the memory and press Tab on bootup i get Post upto the point when it checks the memory. It gets half way and then POST locks up. CPU is recognised and its also Checking the Onboard graphics chip as 256meg shared. I need to be able to get past post boot before i can activate the bios setup page. Any suggestions from thisa moment on would be greatly appreciated. I still get NO single Beep on bootup with the board in mention. 1 single beep says that the computer has started post and the final beep says that POST was completed with no errors. Then windows Showd continue to load. But as mentioned above, there is no Beeps whatsoever. Please please can someone help with this problem as it seems to be very common with the ACER Txxx Series.
> 
> ...


Hi, I did TAB before logo screen, then when BIOS was cheking RAM stops showing "Memory Testing: 66560K OK with 64M shared memory", so no keyboard responses (Del or F12), I have a 512M ram memory. I will check with another memory and post results. Thanks for TAB tip.


----------

